# تصميم ليونان النبي " !! Coptic Lion !! "



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 فبراير 2012)

*كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبه صوم يونان النبي 

تصميم بدون خلفيه 




نفس التصميم بخلفيه 




 اتمني تصلوا من اجلي 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 فبراير 2012)

تسلم ايدك يا عياد 
شكله حلو 
كل سنة وانتوا طيبين​


----------



## candy shop (5 فبراير 2012)

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه عياد 

تسلم ايدك يا فنان

وكل سنه وانت طيب 

واجمل تقييم
​


----------



## marcelino (5 فبراير 2012)

حلو اوى يا معلم​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (5 فبراير 2012)

روووووووووووووووعة يا عياد باشا يا اسد اسود بحرى وقبلى 

جارى النسخ


----------



## تيمو (5 فبراير 2012)

جميل يا بيه


----------



## الملكة العراقية (5 فبراير 2012)

تصميم اكثر من رااائع
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (5 فبراير 2012)

رائع اخي الحبيب....عاشت ايدك ...صوم نينوى عندنا كان الاسبوع المنصرم ..الرب يباركك


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 فبراير 2012)

جميله قوي يا عياد


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 فبراير 2012)

تصميم حلو
كل سنه وانت طيب​


----------



## staregypt (5 فبراير 2012)

جميلة قوى كل سنة وانت طيب
عقبال كيمو كدا زيك هههه:new8:


----------



## tasoni queena (5 فبراير 2012)

حلوة يا عياااد كالعادة


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 فبراير 2012)

_*جميل يا عياد تسلم ايدك يا فنان*_​


----------



## عادل نسيم (5 فبراير 2012)

تصميم أكثر من رائع أخي الحبيب عياد
كل سنة وأنت طيب


----------



## besm alslib (5 فبراير 2012)

*تصميم رووووعه بجد *

*فكرتو مميزه كتير واسلوب تصميمه بيجنن او تحفه بالمصري هههههه*

*تسلم ايديك وكل سنه وانت سالم*​


----------



## أرزنا (5 فبراير 2012)

سلام المسيح

عمل رائع كل عام وانت بخير


----------



## تـ+ـونى (5 فبراير 2012)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
يستحق التقييم يا باشا
​


----------



## اليعازر (5 فبراير 2012)

جميل جداً، ومميز كالعادة

كل سنة وانت طيب

ربنا يحفظك ويحفظ موهبتك.


.


----------



## zezza (5 فبراير 2012)

*حلو كتييييييييييير 
كل سنة و شعب المسيح بخير
تسلم ايديك عياد *


----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2012)

جميل جداا
دايما مبدع ياعياد
ربنا يبارك​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (5 فبراير 2012)

جميل يا عياد 
كل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## أنجيلا (5 فبراير 2012)

*حلو اووي*
*تسلم *


----------



## جيلان (5 فبراير 2012)

كالعادة جامد جدا


----------



## rania79 (6 فبراير 2012)

تصميم جميل اوى
ميرسى يافنان


----------



## النهيسى (6 فبراير 2012)

*أجمل تقييم
مع أن التصاميم أجمل من أى تقييم
ربنا يبارك حياتك
كل عام وأنت والأسره بخير
*​


----------



## مريم12 (6 فبراير 2012)

حلوين جدااا​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 فبراير 2012)

*تسلم إدك يا عياد--- تصميم جميل..كل سنه و انت طيب*


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 فبراير 2012)

حلو اوى
كل سنه وانت طيب


----------



## aymonded (6 فبراير 2012)

وانت بألف خير وسلام يا أروع أخ حلو
كن معافي باسم الرب في روح الوداعه آمين
​


----------



## MAJI (6 فبراير 2012)

كل صوم يونان  وانت طيب
تصميم رائع
تسلم ايديك يامبدع 
الرب يبارك موهبتك


----------



## Bent el Massih (6 فبراير 2012)

*تصميم  رائع
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (6 فبراير 2012)

*روووووووووووووووووعه
كل سنه وانت طيب يا عياد​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا عياد
> شكله حلو
> كل سنة وانتوا طيبين​



*ميرسي يا باشا انتي الاحلي 
كل سنه وانتي طيوبه 
وربنا يفرح هارتك 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2012)

candy shop قال:


> رووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه عياد
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا فنان
> 
> ...



* ميرسي يا باشا 
منوره كل مواضيعي 
كل سه وانتي طيبه يا مامتي 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> حلو اوى يا معلم​



* تعيش يا معلمي
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> روووووووووووووووعة يا عياد باشا يا اسد اسود بحرى وقبلى
> 
> جارى النسخ



*ميرسي يا باشا 
بس بالراحه وانتي بتنسخي 
خوديها Copy مش Cut :new6:  
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> جميل يا بيه



* تعيش يا بيه 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2012)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> تصميم اكثر من رااائع
> تسلم ايدك
> ربنا يباركك​



*ويباركك يا رب 
ميرسي الملكه 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> رائع اخي الحبيب....عاشت ايدك ...صوم نينوى عندنا كان الاسبوع المنصرم ..الرب يباركك



* بردوا كل سنه وانت طيب 
متاخره متاخره 
بس مكنتش اعرف فرق التوقت ده 
منور يا احلي فادي 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> جميله قوي يا عياد



* ميرسي يا باشا 
منوراني 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2012)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> تصميم حلو
> كل سنه وانت طيب​



* وانتي طيبه يا خالتي :new6:
انتي الاحلي :smil15:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2012)

staregypt قال:


> جميلة قوى كل سنة وانت طيب
> عقبال كيمو كدا زيك هههه:new8:



* وانتي طيبه يا رب 
هو ذكي وهيوصل بسرعه 
بس خليه ينزل دروس كتير 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> حلوة يا عياااد كالعادة



* ميرسي يا باشا 
بردوا كالعاده :smil15:

 غلاااااااااااااسه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2012)

Hero_M.G قال:


> _*جميل يا عياد تسلم ايدك يا فنان*_​



*ميرسي يا جميل 
ربنا يفرحك 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2012)

عادل نسيم قال:


> تصميم أكثر من رائع أخي الحبيب عياد
> كل سنة وأنت طيب



*وحضرتك طيب يا استاذ عادل 
نورت الموضوع 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2012)

besm alslib قال:


> *تصميم رووووعه بجد *
> 
> *فكرتو مميزه كتير واسلوب تصميمه بيجنن او تحفه بالمصري هههههه*
> 
> *تسلم ايديك وكل سنه وانت سالم*​



*شهااااااااااااااااااااااااده يا جدعان
كلامك ده شهاده يا حماتي 
منوراني 

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2012)

أرزنا قال:


> سلام المسيح
> 
> عمل رائع كل عام وانت بخير



*ميرسي ليكي
كل سنه ووانتي طيبه يا اختي 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2012)

تـ+ـونى قال:


> رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
> يستحق التقييم يا باشا
> ​



* ميرسي توني 
ربنا يفرح قلبك 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2012)

اليعازر قال:


> جميل جداً، ومميز كالعادة
> كل سنة وانت طيب
> ربنا يحفظك ويحفظ موهبتك.
> .



*الاجمل مرورك يا استاذي 
وحضرتك طيب يا رب 
ويبارك حياتك 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2012)

zezza قال:


> *حلو كتييييييييييير
> كل سنة و شعب المسيح بخير
> تسلم ايديك عياد *




* ميرسي يا حماااااتي :new6:
 وانتي بخير يا رب 
ربنا يفرح قلبك 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2012)

كلدانية قال:


> جميل جداا
> دايما مبدع ياعياد
> ربنا يبارك​



*الاجمل مرورك كلدانيه 
ربنا يفرحك يا رب 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2012)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> جميل يا عياد
> كل سنة وانت طيب



* شانكس يا دكتورتنا 
وانتي طيوبه يا رب 
واشوفك كده تمرجيه قد الدنيا :new6:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *حلو اووي*
> *تسلم *



* انتي الاحلي يا انجي 
نورتي يا قمر 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2012)

جيلان قال:


> كالعادة جامد جدا


*شانكس جيلي 
منوراني يا كبيره 
كل سنه وانتي طيوبه 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> تصميم جميل اوى
> ميرسى يافنان



* بس متؤليش فنان :act19:
 نورتي يا حماتي 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *أجمل تقييم
> مع أن التصاميم أجمل من أى تقييم
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> كل عام وأنت والأسره بخير
> *​



*ورد حضرتك اجمل من اي تصميم وتقيم 
نورتين يا استاذي 
دايما كده مفرحني بكلامك الجميل ده 
ربنا يفرحك يا رب 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2012)

مريم12 قال:


> حلوين جدااا​



* شانكس مريم 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *تسلم إيدك يا عياد--- تصميم جميل..كل سنه و انت طيب*



* ربنا يخليكي يا رب 
وكل سنه وانتي بخير وسعاده*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> حلو اوى
> كل سنه وانت طيب



*وانتي طيبه يا ميرنا 
ميرسي يا عسل 
*​


----------



## scream man (6 فبراير 2012)

*ررررررائعة
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2012)

aymonded قال:


> وانت بألف خير وسلام يا أروع أخ حلو
> كن معافي باسم الرب في روح الوداعه آمين
> ​



*امين يا رب 
ميرسي يا استاذي 
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا رب 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2012)

MAJI قال:


> كل صوم يونان  وانت طيب
> تصميم رائع
> تسلم ايديك يامبدع
> الرب يبارك موهبتك



*وانت طيب يا جميل
ويباركك يا رب 
نورت يا غالي 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2012)

karima قال:


> *تصميم  رائع
> تسلم ايدك
> ربنا يباركك​*



*اشكرك اختي كريمه 
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا رب 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2012)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> *روووووووووووووووووعه
> كل سنه وانت طيب يا عياد​*



* ميرسي كركر 
وانتي طيبه يا قمر 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2012)

scream man قال:


> *ررررررائعة
> *​



* ميرسي كيمو 
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (7 فبراير 2012)

حلو كتيرر عياد
كل سنة وانت طيب 
معلش بقي مش عايز يعمل تقيم
 بيقولي سمعات وجملة رخمة كدة 
 يبقالك عندي لماا تروح الجملة دي بقي
هههههههه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 فبراير 2012)

سلام ونعمه رب المجد
تصميم رائع اخي 
احييك 
بأنتظار ابداعاتك
سلام ونعمه رب المجد
​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (7 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ميرسي يا باشا
> بس بالراحه وانتي بتنسخي
> خوديها Copy مش Cut :new6:
> *​






وغلاوتك عندى 

انا بحاول أخدها CUT مش راضية تتكط معايا هههههههههههههه

انتا لزقها بصمغ يا معلم !!! :t9:
​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (8 فبراير 2012)

تسلم ايدك 
تصميم رائع اخى الحبيب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> حلو كتيرر عياد
> كل سنة وانت طيب
> معلش بقي مش عايز يعمل تقيم
> بيقولي سمعات وجملة رخمة كدة
> ...



*ميرسي فبروينا يا فنانه 
ولا يهمك يا قمر 
مشاركتك افضل من 1000 تقيم 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ونعمه رب المجد
> تصميم رائع اخي
> احييك
> بأنتظار ابداعاتك
> ...



* اشكرك اخي الغالي 
منور الموضوع والمنتد كله 
ربنا يفرح قلبك 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> وغلاوتك عندى
> 
> انا بحاول أخدها CUT مش راضية تتكط معايا هههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



* ولا سمغ ولا حاجه 
بس سايبها في ايد اللي لا بيغفل ولا ينام 
وريني هتاخديها ازاي ؟
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> تسلم ايدك
> تصميم رائع اخى الحبيب


* ربنا يخليك يا استاذي *
*ربنا يفرح قلبك *​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 فبراير 2012)

سلام ونعمه رب المجد
اخي الحبيب


> اشكرك اخي الغالي
> منور الموضوع والمنتد كله
> ربنا يفرح قلبك


اشكرك جدا اتمني ان نتبادل الخبرات سويا من اجل اعلاء شأن منتدي كنيستنا الغاليه
تحياتي الخاصه لك
اخوكم
++بداية العمر++
​


----------



## ارووجة (10 فبراير 2012)

حلوووة كتير الرب يباركك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ونعمه رب المجد
> اخي الحبيب
> 
> اشكرك جدا اتمني ان نتبادل الخبرات سويا من اجل اعلاء شأن منتدي كنيستنا الغاليه
> ...



* دا شرف ليا استاذي *
*نورت الموضوع *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2012)

ارووجة قال:


> حلوووة كتير الرب يباركك



*الاحلي مرورك يا فنانه 
ربنا يفرح قلبك 
*​


----------



## مسيحي يمني بفخر (27 فبراير 2012)

*صلوا من أجل كلمة الله*

اريدكم أن تصلوا من أجل نشر كلمة الله في اليمن .. وأن نزداد المؤمنين بالرب يسوع .. لكي نطالب أن نمارس ديننا بكل حرية..


----------



## mony22 (13 مارس 2012)

تصميم رائع تسلم ايدك وقلمك يا جو
​


----------



## مسيحي يمني بفخر (16 مارس 2012)

*سلام ونعمه ... رائع وجميل .. إختيارك للألوان .. وللإضائة .. أنت فنان بجد ومبدع... ربنا يوفقك وينور قبلك كمان وكمان ياحلو .. (آمين)*​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (16 مارس 2012)

يونان النبي من اعظم الشخصيات التي احبها ...ليس فقط لكونه نبي..لكن لزيارته مدينتي الحبيبة نينوى وتفقد اهلها ..ومذبح كنيسة النبي يونان لايزال شاخصا وموجوداً في "جامع النبي يونس" في مدينتي نينوى "الموصل"


شكرا للتصميمات الجميلة


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (16 مارس 2012)

*رااااااااااااااااائع جدا *

*شكرا لك يا صقر الأقباط*

*الرب يباركك عزيزي*


----------



## ++Narawas++ (16 مارس 2012)

*تصميم روعة

استمر+++*


----------



## nermo atef (8 فبراير 2014)

حلو جدا تسلم ايديك وكل سنة وانتم طيبين:99::99:


----------

